# Circular polarizer on EF11-22 STM wise?



## fotorex (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

just got my EF-M 11-22mm lens. I´m wondering if it is wise to get also a circular polarizer for that lens? Especially in 11mm position I´m not sure if there will be unwished side effects.
A second issue could be, if I will buy a circular polarizer, should I buy a slim version due to possible vignetting with a non slim polarizer?

Any ideas?

Frank


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2013)

You can get uneven polarization (especially visible in blue sky) with an AoV wider than 24mm on FF (15mm on APS-C). Still, even at wider angles a CPL can be useful to reduce reflections and increase saturation (e.g. foliage shots).

I'd get the B+W Käsemann CPL in the XS-Pro mount.


----------



## fotorex (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Neuro,

I suspected that I will get this uneven polarization with ultra wide Angles, so I better should leave the CPL away when shooting wider than 15mm. I hoped that limit was slightly under 11mm on APS-C. :
I have to think about this issue if I want to screw/unscrew the CPL when changing the focal width. :-\

Frank


----------



## padmasana (Jul 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You can get uneven polarization (especially visible in blue sky) with an AoV wider than 24mm on FF (15mm on APS-C). Still, even at wider angles a CPL can be useful to reduce reflections and increase saturation (e.g. foliage shots).
> 
> I'd get the B+W Käsemann CPL in the XS-Pro mount.


Thanks for this ... learn something new every day.


----------



## photonius (Jul 31, 2013)

fotorex said:


> Hello,
> 
> just got my EF-M 11-22mm lens. I´m wondering if it is wise to get also a circular polarizer for that lens? Especially in 11mm position I´m not sure if there will be unwished side effects.
> A second issue could be, if I will buy a circular polarizer, should I buy a slim version due to possible vignetting with a non slim polarizer?
> ...




The reduced reflection effect on foliage, water, glass, works just fine at wider wide angles as well, i.e. 10mm,
see example here: http://photonius.wikispaces.com/Filters
B+W are excellent, but also expensive. At the bottom of the link you have the links to the lenstip filter tests. You can see also the Marumi DHQ is quite good. Hoya hD has strong glass. Both of the latter ones are only 5 mm thick, have a front thread (so lens cap still works), so work just fine on UWA (see vignetting tests in link above).


----------



## dottore (Aug 9, 2013)

I would also highly recommend new series of Cokin Pure Harmonie, see my description here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16332.0


----------

